# Chromebook and REW



## ras777 (May 1, 2016)

Hi all,

I just received my minidsp umik-1 and would like to know if my daughters Chromebook (c100p) will have the appropriate hardware to run REW correctly. It has two USB ports and what appears to be a micro HDMI port including your standard headphone jack. This is a pretty basic laptop and just want to make sure it can get the job done before I download REW on it. Thank you in advance for your advice.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Afraid not, REW is for Windows, macOS or Linux.


----------



## ras777 (May 1, 2016)

Thank you for the response. Looks like its time to buy a laptop.


----------



## kpops (May 5, 2020)

I haven't tried it, but Chromebook OS is currently running Linux software in Beta mode. I'd imagine more features will be available soon.


----------

